# Snowbell's First Kids! Sired by Kiwi



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Gold Nugget was breech (my first breech birth), and thanks to Lori (Sweetgoats), I had enough confidence to get her out at the right time. Next came Billy the Kid in the normal position.
I was shocked when Snowbell started pushing again; she is a FF, her mother had only one her first time, and I was _sure_ she would do the same!
Thanks again, Lori!

They are darling! I am very thankful they and Snowbell are all doing well!

https://picasaweb.google.com/1177150583 ... directlink


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! So glad that Lori was available to help you and Snowbell too :hug: Breech can be scary! Glad that all are doing well and they look healthy and happy :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Too cute!!  Congrats! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Laura, they are beautiful Congratulations and you did a great job, Congratulations to you also for a great job. :thumb: 

I but you will always know what head/butt feel. lol 

So happy everything worked out so well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!! Good job on helping baby out safely!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations and glad everything went well.


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

So Cute!! Congrats!
I've experienced breech births before...they can be tough..


----------

